# UK becomes first country to approve new pfizer vaccine



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2020)

The UK has approved Pfizer's covid-19 vaccine and will begin vaccination to vulnerable populations as early as next week.

The US and Europe are expected to follow suit soon.

So what do you guys think, is the covid nightmare almost over?

https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN28C0OW


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 2, 2020)

I think It's just beginning. Firstly I have no intention of taking this or any covid vaccine. I do hope the politicians who approved mass rollout are first in line though, maybe then I'd be a bit more willing. Secondly I better not lose any civil rights for refusing this vaccine, they're already talking about "covid passports" to allow people into supermarkets, pubs etc. We're becoming China more and more each day. Lastly this vaccine was developed in record time, like 9 months? for a 0.04% death rate. I'll stick with my own immune system.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

This is great news I have been stuck at home since March as I am on the vulnerable list due to my faulty lungs. I believe that round 1 of the vaccination program is to give it to the over 75s and all working in healthcare. Then round 2 is going to be 60 to 75s and anyone younger with health issues that could be fucked by coronavirus. Then round 3 will be everyone else.

Can't wait for round 2 and for me then to be able to actually get out and see the world again.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2020)

shamzie said:


> I think It's just beginning. Firstly I have no intention of taking this or any covid vaccine. I do hope the politicians who approved mass rollout are first in line though, maybe then I'd be a bit more willing. Secondly I better not lose any civil rights for refusing this vaccine, they're already talking about "covid passports" to allow people into supermarkets, pubs etc. We're becoming China more and more each day. Lastly this vaccine was developed in record time, like 9 months? for a 0.04% death rate. I'll stick with my own immune system.


Pfizer had 43k participants in their large scale trial so I do have some measure of trust in the safety and efficacy.

Definitely agree you should not be forced to take the vaccine either through hard or soft power. I doubt the US at least could legally force such a thing - especially with the right to privacy inherent in the 13th amendment.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Pfizer had 43k participants in their large scale trial so I do have some measure of trust in the safety and efficacy.
> 
> Definitely agree you should not be forced to take the vaccine either through hard or soft power. I doubt the US at least could legally force such a thing - especially with the right to privacy inherent in the 13th amendment.


Still uneasy about it. I'll let the guinea pigs test it out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Still uneasy about it. I'll let the guinea pigs test it out.


side effects may include: a permanent hard on


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> side effects may include: a permanent hard on


SIGN ME UP
how is that a side effect
The side effect is being immune to covid


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> how is that a side effect


LOL it's actually very bad to have a hard on all the time deff not good for you.


----------



## rsx (Dec 2, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I doubt the US at least could legally force such a thing - especially with the right to privacy inherent in the 13th amendment.



The 13th amendment abolished slavery. In the event that it becomes mandated (as is the case with diptheria, polio, whooping cough, rubella, mumps, and a few others), you will be unable to go to any public school, private school, or child care center. The state of California had a personal belief loophole. As a result? Two measles outbreaks, a disease thought to be eradicated since 2000 due to vaccination. This was fixed last year, it is now next to impossible to get an exemption if you want to do anything useful with your life. Same thing happened in New York state.

So, no. You have no constitutional protection against public health.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2020)

rsx said:


> The 13th amendment abolished slavery. In the event that it becomes mandated (as is the case with diptheria, polio, whooping cough, rubella, mumps, and a few others), you will be unable to go to any public school, private school, or child care center. The state of California had a personal belief loophole. As a result? Two measles outbreaks, a disease thought to be eradicated since 2000 due to vaccination. This was fixed last year, it is now next to impossible to get an exemption if you want to do anything useful with your life. Same thing happened in New York state.
> 
> So, no. You have no constitutional protection against public health.


The 13th amendment is also what confers some bill of rights protections to the states - it's ridiculous to say it only abolished slavery as it is the whole basis for roe v wade.

But in any case, this is different. They can't stop you from going to a store because you didn't get your MMR - just like they won't be able to stop you from going to the store if you didn't get your covid vaccine.

Now it may be the case they stop kids from going to school as you said - but beyond that I have a hard time believing they will be able to go much farther.


----------



## rsx (Dec 2, 2020)

Absolutely. You can walk down to the liquor store. You can hop on a bus, you can drive anywhere in the country. You can even get a job. But you can't go to school, can't join the military, can't get an immigration visa, and you can't get a job that requires a college degree. On top of getting sick and possibly dying from it, your privileges in life are severely limited. All of this because of what, Jenny McCarthy and Jim Carrey? Autism? Mercury? Egg allergies? Pick a card.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> side effects may include: a permanent hard on


I wear speedos so it'll be painful for me.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 2, 2020)

WAIT A SECOND.... side effects? 

Old news from 2012 BUT important

*Pfizer fined for bribes in E Europe, China*
https://www.news.com.au/finance/bus...a/news-story/8cc6d91e225bb9b26332176f42bbf55b


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Great for those desperately who have a health issues and elderly people to save their life but not for me. I avoid flu shot for over 11 years. 

They are more important than us as a healthy people.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2020)

This is good news.
Hopefully it gets rolled worldwide and so we will no longer need to live with all the measures to prevent spreading the disease if it no longer makes people sick.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 2, 2020)

I will gladly take it in the hopes I might gain some mutant ability.

Also, I'm coining the new term CVMR.. Covid Vaccinated Master Race.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 2, 2020)

So... Just in time for st Nicholas? Nice timing there, guys. 

Ahem... It's great news. It'd be egoistic to want to be along the first (retirement homes and hospital workers get priority as far as I'm concerned) , but I'll get it as soon as possible. 

From what I hear, the side effects aren't heavier than in regular flu shots. But even so : I want this virus gone. I understand a degree of hesitations concerning side effects, but only to a degree. 

@those flat out refusing the vaccine because of paranoia : fuck you.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

I will get vaccinated voluntarily. Most likely in the second half of next year. If a logical reason is found to be concerned with a particular vaccine then I will get a different vaccine. In Australia unvaccinated people will have their lifestyles increasingly restricted. I would have gotten vaccinated even without these restrictions but they motivate me to get vaccinated sooner rather than later.

The government requires unvaccinated international passengers to complete two weeks of mandatory hotel quarantine at their own expense when they arrive in Australia. The airline Quantas will soon require all passengers on international flights to be vaccinated as a condition of boarding. More restrictions will be created in the future. You can either get vaccinated at the government's expense or participate in measures to control the virus' spread at your own expense.

It's ok to be cautious but don't confuse caution with paranoia. Don't listen to groups who claim to be "pro-choice" and argue "informed consent". What they are actually doing is using a noble sounding cause to get your attention and spread disinformation. Take the Australian Vaccination-risks Network linked below for example.

Warning: this website contains false and misleading information.
https://avn.org.au/


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 3, 2020)

Reminder that a vaccine is not just to protect you, it's to prevent you from passing on the coronavirus to others in your community who haven't yet or can't get the vaccine themselves. If enough people do this then it can significantly reduce the spread of the virus (aka herd immunity).


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2020)

*shows forearm* juice me up baby!

even tho ill be in the round of people not needed. im happy for people who need this, so we can have some normal again in our life's. what ever normal is after 2020, i dont know.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

I wish you from the Bottom of my Heart "Good Luck",my British Friends.
And God save not only the Queen but you,the brave Population.

Good Luck and all the Best.


----------



## notimp (Dec 3, 2020)

US cant have Pfizer vaccine, because it doesnt have enough fridges that would be cold enough.

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020...vid19-cornavirus-storage-hospital-healthcare/

As US didnt care about general peoples healthcare - they dont have the infrastructure.

Too bad. Try with the next manufacturer.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2020)

I read this news today.
Seems like Europe, USA and other _"first world" _nations are getting the vaccine supplied and produced in this December.

Canada, Mexico and other _"minor" _Europe countries will get it by January.

Followed by Asian and African countries by March, I think.
*Definitely good news.
*
But I'm kind of overthinking if I should get the vaccine ASAP or if I should wait to see how people reacts to it.
By no means I'm denying that Pfeizer showed an astounding 95% of efficacy on immunity...
but I'm considering any possible side effects I may develop for owning a heart disease.
On top of that, *I'm highly allergic to common medicine* like *Aspirin, Acetylsalicylic Acid, Ibuprofen, Penicillin, Naproxen, Paracetamol and Phenylalanine*... so... we'll test my luck to this vaccine.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I read this news today.
> Seems like Europe, USA and other _"first world" _nations are getting the vaccine supplied and produced in this December.
> 
> Canada, Mexico and other _"minor" _Europe countries will get it by January.
> ...


If you want to wait a bit, go ahead. While there is a 95% success rate amongst 43,000 people or something, it could be possible there's ingredients inside of it that you could be allergic to. Known from my mom, who's allergic to some types of medicine or shampoos and stuff. Just wait and see the results and ingredients of the vaccine.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> If you want to wait a bit, go ahead. While there is a 95% success rate amongst 43,000 people or something, it could be possible there's ingredients inside of it that you could be allergic to. Known from my mom, who's allergic to some types of medicine or shampoos and stuff. Just wait and see the results and ingredients of the vaccine.


Yes, that's why this is a huge decision and responsibility for me, as not getting the vaccine puts me at risk, but taking it puts me at risk too.

So ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## notimp (Dec 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Seems like Europe, USA and other _"first world" _nations are getting the vaccine supplied and produced in this December.


In Europe it will (/should) take longer, because authorization takes longer. (Few more months.)

You are basically at the point, where an independent body has to look at the studies the manufacturer produced, and (where necessary) produce its own additional studies, to find out if it is "safe" for the vaccine to be greenlit for distribution.

US and Europe have very different models there. US basically has more of a 'you go try, and if you fail - you get sued out of existence' model. While in Europe its harder to get it cleared for public consumption, but then you face less legal risk on the backend. (You are generally not getting sued out of existence..  )

Thats an overgeneralization, that sometimes even is different with different categories of drugs, but generally should hold true.

The issue with "generally should hold true" is, that none of the current situation is 'generally'.  You basically have politicians pressuring the 'independant bodies' to greenlight it faster, because they are under public pressure "to do something". Also - generally speaking...

(On the left the 'talking point' you hear on Colbert f.e. is "I would take it in an instance, if the FDA approves it, but not if Trump tells me to get it". Pretty useless talking point, but you get the notion..  )

There are also PR/marketing plays in action where some people are pushing for medical personal to "get it first".

While medical personal is in the high risk group, and definitely WILL get it early - the other high risk group is elderly people. If you give it to medical personal first, average age would be lower, which means that cases of 'severe sideeffects' also would be lower, which means better press for the first months or so..  (Those are small considerations, but ones I cant help but noticing..  )

In general, old people, medical personal and frequent travelers are first in line to get it. And rollout will take 2+ years, until you reach "heard immunity equivalent" numbers.


Also 95% or 90% effectiveness is almost exclusively PR. Thats not a number you should have to know or care about. If its lower you have to give people a second dose, a few months later. For the individual thats mostly irrelevant.


----------



## paradigmus (Dec 3, 2020)

I believe that round 1 of the vaccination program is to give it to the over 75s and all working in healthcare. Then round 2 is going to be 60 to 75s and anyone younger with health issues that could be fucked by coronavirus


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2020)

shamzie said:


> I do hope the politicians who approved mass rollout are first in line though, maybe then I'd be a bit more willing.


Joe Biden will get vaccinated in public. Bill Clinton, George Bush and Barack Obama have said they're willing to be vaccinated on television. In Australia federal politicians may be among the first to get vaccinated.

While I already decided to get vaccinated, seeing our politicians get it first will encourage me to get it sooner. Conspiracy theorists will inevitably make shit up like the video is a deepfake, a look-alike got vaccinated for them or the vaccine was replaced with a saline solution but those who are beyond reason are a lost cause.

Source 1: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...n-coronavirus-masks-vaccination-cnn-interview

Source 2: https://www.theguardian.com/austral...news?page=with:block-5fc849e48f08c1b9f1359053


----------



## Seliph (Dec 5, 2020)

Good news, but I worry about the accessibility for people living at or under the poverty line, both in the US and everywhere else... I wonder how expensive this will be because I know pharmaceutical companies will do anything they can to milk consumers dry of their money. Plus Pfizer is a pretty shitty company, so I don't particularly trust them not to do some shady stuff.

MAYBE THEY'LL PUT MICROCHIPS IN THE VACCINES!!!!!!!! 
Or they'll put estrogen in the vaccines to weaken our strong western men and turn them into infertile SOY BOY CUCKS!



lol


----------

